# Shrimp Creole.



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2022)

Last night's cuisine was shrimp creole instead of jambalaya. 








The wholly trinity, bell peppers, celery, and onion.
Touch over a pound of "jumbo" shrimp. Sure didn't look like that to me!







Veggies with garlic and flour added.







Everything added. A tad thick. Loosened with chicken stock. And adjusted creole seasoning. I never used Tony's before. Not bad stuff.







Money shot! The recipe I decided to use was good. Though. I think a little too tomato based. I managed to correct with stock and adding some sugar. Which caused me to add more seasoning. But, it was successful save. And delicious meal.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks great, now I am wanting jambalaya lol, a good deer stew also runs through my mind. on vacation for the next week so anything is possible and you'll aint helping me loose weight lol


----------



## tbern (Dec 31, 2022)

looks delicious, great colors!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, now I am wanting jambalaya lol, a good deer stew also runs through my mind. on vacation for the next week so anything is possible and you'll aint helping me loose weight lol


Lol, this is not a weight watchers forum for sure! Thanks!



tbern said:


> looks delicious, great colors!!


Thanks!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 31, 2022)

Man that looks good, Steve and you know we love those flavors...


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks bomb Steve! Give Slap ya mama a try sometime. It's my favorite Cajun seasoning


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 31, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I never used Tony's before. Not bad stuff.





TNJAKE said:


> Give Slap ya mama a try sometime



Myself, I find both of these to be WAY to salty for my liking... 

Everything looks good tho


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks good Steve . 
Look for the Tony C's with the purple lid . No salt . Has good spice without all the salt .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice looking shrimp creole Steve. I also like the Tony C's but agree with others it's a bit salty. I'm still on the hunt for the salt free version. Again nice job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 31, 2022)

Will have to look for the salt free as well ...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks awesome Steve.  You gotta watch out with Tony C's.  One quick accidental snort of that stuff will have you sneezing your lungs out.  It's my go-to when I'm stopped up.  Ha!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Man that looks good, Steve and you know we love those flavors...


Yup! Thanks Charles!



TNJAKE said:


> Looks bomb Steve! Give Slap ya mama a try sometime. It's my favorite Cajun seasoning


Thanks Jake! I have the Slap ya mama as well. I'll use that the next time.



JckDanls 07 said:


> Myself, I find both of these to be WAY to salty for my liking...
> 
> Everything looks good tho3


Thank you!



chopsaw said:


> Looks good Steve .
> Look for the Tony C's with the purple lid . No salt . Has good spice without all the salt .
> View attachment 652969


I'll keep a look out for it. Thanks for the tip. Thanks!



gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking shrimp creole Steve. I also like the Tony C's but agree with others it's a bit salty. I'm still on the hunt for the salt free version. Again nice job
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! I'm looking for it now too.



JckDanls 07 said:


> Will have to look for the salt free as well ...


Let me know if you find it.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks great!! I’m overdue for some sort of Cajun creolambaytoufee type dish! Covering all my bases in making in case I veer from tradition haha


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> Looks awesome Steve.  You gotta watch out with Tony C's.  One quick accidental snort of that stuff will have you sneezing your lungs out.  It's my go-to when I'm stopped up.  Ha!


Lol! Thanks Dave! You want pain? Last year I was curious how the XXX Habenaro powder smelled. Huge drama!!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks great Steve, nice work! RAY


----------

